# got my photo back



## shred_thumb (Aug 4, 2007)

Got my picture back today....have to say it looks great!


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice hog, way to shoot!


----------



## littlestick52 (May 14, 2008)

Nice looking fish!!!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

The only thing that would've made it better would've been if you put a square in the fish's mouth too. JK, looks really cool the way it is. 

Were is Long lake?


----------



## shred_thumb (Aug 4, 2007)

Pigsticker said:


> The only thing that would've made it better would've been if you put a square in the fish's mouth too. JK, looks really cool the way it is.
> 
> Were is Long lake?


Thanks, Pigsticker! Long Lake is up near Mohican.


----------

